# Cristal Nancy Bottle



## Matt3609 (May 9, 2009)

I recently for this bottle laying 6 inches under the soil with the glass stopper still in it.....i cant find much info online about it, was wondering if someone could help me out with a approx date of the bottle being madem, where it cam from, and really how much could the perfume bottle be worth here are some pictures posted below......


----------



## Matt3609 (May 9, 2009)

Another picture of the Cristal Nancy Perfume


----------



## Matt3609 (May 9, 2009)

in this pic i am pointing to engravings that look like the numbers 14 or 15 on the bottem of the bottle......these are also engraved under the glass stopper.... below my fingure is also (what i call) the Cristal Nancy logo........the bottle doesnt look to be very old but i was wondering if anyone had some info about it.    thank you for all who reply


----------



## beendiggin (May 9, 2009)

I'm assuming it's got a smooth base.  Does the seam stop on the neck or does the seam go around the opening at the top?  If it's the former it's from the 1900-1920 era , the latter means it's from the 1920 - 1940 plus era.  Is it embossed with the word "Nancy" on the base?  Value either way is under ten dollars.  Labels and or colors can carry a bottle like that a bit further.


----------



## Matt3609 (May 9, 2009)

nothing embossed on the bottle, it does have a flat bottem....and the seems go straight up the neck to the top


----------



## beendiggin (May 9, 2009)

I posted before your last photo was up, it looks to be an acid etched mark.  That should be able to be identified woithout too much trouble.    I have not seen that mark before and I could'nt locate it in any of my books.    You could try researching on some of the many perfume bottle collector sites, or bring it into an antiques shop and chat with the owners.  They usually know some good leads.


----------



## Matt3609 (May 9, 2009)

alright thanks...do u know of any bottle sites that might have these types of bottles on them or what site i could search for the information i am looking for?


----------



## coboltmoon (May 9, 2009)

Hello, I am no perfume expert but you might have a piece of Nancy Daum.  If it is, it is good glass.  I would estimate a value of about $25-$50.  But like I said, I am no expert.


----------

